# Got a charter captains attention now I really want to stir it up



## Sloppysailor (Jun 19, 2019)

I have my captains license and boats that are more than adequate to run charters from but it's BS they get a head start on the season and I won't join in. Give your local representatives a call and get this robbery turned around. In case you missed my post because this jackass attached a giant poster over it I'll say it again. The government can manage but the fish, but they belong to you and I they, are giving them to private entities by allowing a head start on private fishermen, if anything it should be the otherway around.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

sloppy, this horse has been dead for years.... old, old topic..... just go fishing and get your snapper, take them home and eat the crap out of them.... they arent that hard to find, or catch.......


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Im tired of cleaning snappers.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I've always found it interesting that people got worked up over a red snapper... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

John B. said:


> I've always found it interesting that people got worked up over a red snapper...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





Atleast the Dolphins will go hungry for a month.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

You got that federal permit to go along with that license and boat? If not, you have the same season as 90% of Pensacola's charter fleet.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Screw red snapper, give me white trout.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Screw red snapper, give me white trout.





Dang it Tom, keep it on the down low....You know they scan this forum frequently and now there will be a 5 per person limit on white's!!!:001_huh::whistling:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll take a mingo anyday over ARS.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Sloppy, We all agree with you but the above posts are correct. Our rights were taken away a long time ago and we are only allowed what they say we can have. It is sad but true. You could even mention the 2 or 3 men that lost their lives last year in the small cape horn because they went out on a day they should not have due to conditions but they wanted their 2 snapper each. Our ability or right to feed our family is not as important as commercial fishers right to feed theirs from our shared resource. Money talks. Welcome to reality.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

What's OP talking about a jackass poster?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

All cat boats should be banned because it's not fare that they can fish in rougher water then I can!!!101




MrFish said:


> What's OP talking about a jackass poster?


He was talking about Realtor always being mean to people.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You’re really late to this debate. It’s been beat more than me at a gay bar. You ain’t stirring shit up just looking ignorant.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> You got that federal permit to go along with that license and boat? If not, you have the same season as 90% of Pensacola's charter fleet.


Probably not smart enough to understand that.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

We tried to organize people well before sector separation became reality!!!! Nothing happened!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> He was talking about Realtor always being mean to people.


hey now..... To know me is to LOVE me. Someone turn up the heat a little, I'm getting chilled...


----------



## Sloppysailor (Jun 19, 2019)

All you guys that say it's been beat to death, wtf where on this forum? wtf is that going to do? Nothing! Call your local reps! By the way I have been fishing all the wrecks I fished in late may that were loaded with red snapper are now pillaged, bunch of undersized fish. I know some Jack wagon Is going to come along and say some shit about getting private numbers and that I ain't doing it right but sorry I work for a living and don't have the time to stare at my sounder all day when public reefs I help pay for should do and would do if commercial guys were gone. Getting the federal permit is part of the problem! They give them to select individuals that sit on them forever. Again this is a resource that belongs to everyone. If the populations are that endangered commercial operations need to come to an end. Don't just sit back and watch the privatization of public lands and resources become a thing you OK with.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You're about 10 years too late, bro...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Sloppysailor said:


> All you guys that say it's been beat to death, wtf where on this forum? wtf is that going to do? Nothing! Call your local reps! By the way I have been fishing all the wrecks I fished in late may that were loaded with red snapper are now pillaged, bunch of undersized fish. I know some Jack wagon Is going to come along and say some shit about getting private numbers and that I ain't doing it right but sorry I work for a living and don't have the time to stare at my sounder all day when public reefs I help pay for should do and would do if commercial guys were gone. Getting the federal permit is part of the problem! They give them to select individuals that sit on them forever. Again this is a resource that belongs to everyone. If the populations are that endangered commercial operations need to come to an end. Don't just sit back and watch the privatization of public lands and resources become a thing you OK with.


don't take it personally, go get your 2 fish per trip, take them home, then go get a few more. Be thankful, you can do that much... strikelines supposedly sells good productive numbers....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a file folder filled with letters from NMFS, Shelby, Sessions, Byrne, etc. Some of it was lip service and some wasn't, but we got what we wanted. State management. Now the states are doing the counting for caught fish and there are new methods going to be used for a stock assessment. They have to have better numbers before anything is going to change. They won't just take your word for it. It's coming, just not fast.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Sloppysailor said:


> All you guys that say it's been beat to death, wtf where on this forum? wtf is that going to do? Nothing! Call your local reps!


Again, a little late to the ball game! Lot's of folks got on the horn. They wrote letters and we even had a PFF road trip to FWC and other meetings where all this was talked about. 

The ultimate fall in "my opinion" is that we don't have the backing of any of the industry base that relies on "recreational" fishermen! The sector separation folks had the backing of all kids of nasty folks! Some jumped on it and others did not! But in the end, I as a recreational person can pay a taxi to go get fish that I can't go get on my own boat!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Realtor said:


> don't take it personally, go get your 2 fish per trip, take them home, then go get a few more. Be thankful, you can do that much... strikelines supposedly sells good productive numbers....


That’s “Private” numbers....


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Just how much ARSe can you eat. For the price of a two fish limit I can buy a years worth of ARSe from Joe Patti. You can catch them year round. That is the sport. Not his ARSe is bigger than my ARSe. Quit your whining and go fishing. Have some fun. Enjoy the sport of fishing.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

The Hired Hand said:


> Just how much ARSe can you eat. For the price of a two fish limit I can buy a years worth of ARSe from Joe Patti. You can catch them year round. That is the sport. Not his ARSe is bigger than my ARSe. Quit your whining and go fishing. Have some fun. Enjoy the sport of fishing.


And they have just about got their original 2020 vision to make recreational anglers about the sport of fishing and catch and release! They've eased the frog into the warm water and turned up the heat slowly over the years!:whistling:


----------



## BlueH20 (Jul 9, 2018)

ill never understand the red snapper hype train. Great commercial marketing. Ill be at the edge loading up on vermilion.I love to catch the big ones though i rarely target them.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

You don't always drive the speed limit do you?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

BlueH20 said:


> ill never understand the red snapper hype train. Great commercial marketing. Ill be at the edge loading up on vermilion.I love to catch the big ones though i rarely target them.



lolzz


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Boat-Dude said:


> lolzz


HAHA. I'd guess it's a "Do as I say not as I do" situation.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

decided not to....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Splittine said:


> You’re really late to this debate. It’s been beat more than me at a gay bar. You ain’t stirring shit up just looking ignorant.


I smell Grouper!


----------

